# Sydney harbour 21/1



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Forecast is for the winds to drop, so i'll be heading out 430-5am returning by 930am Sunday.

Either Clifton gdns, Spit, Balmoral or Tunks if anyone is interested.

Will try squid or yakka bait gathering for a short time then back to the old bait fishing for bream and flattie etc. if the bait won't play :roll:

Cheers
Peter


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a heads up guys.

The fishraider site are having a social at clifton Sunday, and looks as if there is going to be quite a lot going.

I'd be steering clear.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah the wind is dropping right now Paul, should be nice.

Thanks Clarkos, i was set on CG b4 you mentioned the social, now i will launch from Balmoral.

Cheers
Peter


----------

